

Israeli discovery explains why smoking slows down development of Parkinson's - wslh
http://www.haaretz.com/news/national/israeli-discovery-explains-why-smoking-slows-down-development-of-parkinson-s.premium-1.459535

======
googoobaby
Doubtless they'll next prove that rudeness is also a preventative, hence the
low incidence of Parkinson's in Israel.

